

Meet Terminal inside sublime text 2 - Alpha - justplay
https://github.com/wuub/SublimePTY

======
redspark
I have been waiting for this... :)

~~~
justplay
It was fascinating to use terminal inside sublime. I am rails developer I have
to frequently switch terminal but now no more.

